# New to Toluca, looking for English and Spanish speakers



## MegGonzalez (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, my name is Megan. I moved to Toluca a month ago with my Mexican husband. He's familiar with the people, language and area but I am not. My Spanish is improving but it's not fully conversational yet so it can get kind of lonely in a fully Spanish speaking area. I'd love to find some English speakers to grab a coffee or lunch with occasionally and chat or even practice Spanish. If anyone is interested please let me know!


----------

